# Honda HS-35 snowblower bolt torque



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone have a manual or what would you torque the bolts down on a new gasket on the crankcase cover?

it looks like the cover about 7/8ths of the way down on this page (NOT MINE). http://www.opeonthenet.com/archives/1206/t_03242.html

How about the nuts on the carb?


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Not sure on the carb bolts although I have changed intake gaskets on most of my personal machines and never had to "crank" on them. If they had a philips head I used a number 3 philips screwdriver and tightened as much as I could twist a large size screwdriver. That seemed to be sufficient.

As far as the oil well cover, I just did a briggs 3hp WITHOUT pressurized oiling and it called for 85 in/lbs on the cover bolts. This is the type of engine that just splashes oil around the crankshaft. Pressurized with an oil filter I would assume is more for obvious reasons. 

Hope this helps until the pros in here have a chance to chime in.

Remember ---- "To Tight, is right. Too tight, is broke!"

>Maytag


----------



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. 

The studs on the carb and the bolts on the crankcase cover are 6mm x 1mm pitch. I found a torque chart on the web and it said for dry steel bolts I should use 7.19 ft-lbs which is about 85 inch pounds.


----------



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

This is probably not the place to ask this but why are all these torque specs different? For example I used the link beow for METRIC TORQUE CHART FOR HEX HEAD CAP SCREWS. 6x1 plated 8.8 grade 7.8 foot pounds. Every site you goes to has a different value.

http://www.imperialinc.com/pdf/A_FastenerTorqueCharts.pdf


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

rick-l said:


> This is probably not the place to ask this but why are all these torque specs different? For example I used the link beow for METRIC TORQUE CHART FOR HEX HEAD CAP SCREWS. 6x1 plated 8.8 grade 7.8 foot pounds. Every site you goes to has a different value.
> 
> http://www.imperialinc.com/pdf/A_FastenerTorqueCharts.pdf


You can't really use a torque reference for the screw / bolt, as that probably references the torque the bolt is capable of without failure. There are variables dependent upon the type of material the fastener is used on, spacing, operating temperatures, etc....

Then information you are looking for should be located in the service manual for the engine your working on. You might find some help here:

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/welcome.html

see if you can locate a shop manual for your engine, it may have the torque values you are looking for.


----------



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

30yeartech That is exactly what I needed. For more than just the torque values.


----------

